# Need opinions on a possible purchase... 2004 Tacoma...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Please, Give me the rundown...

I'm looking at a 2004 Tacoma Extended Cab, V6, 5-Speed, 4x4 SR5... 44,000 miles, looks to be in great condition. I haven't driven it, yet.

How do these trucks do w/ a 6'8" or a 7'4" lightweight plow? What kind of mileage are you guys getting? What's the towing capacity? Is the electronic rear locker effective?

My main jobs are: my 1 mile gravel drive, a few small commercial lots, and some residentials... Will this truck get those done w/o too much damage or premature wear?

During the summer months, the truck would be used for my construction company...

Give me the skinny...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

A Tacoma will do great!

The rear locker works very well and is very effective. Overall that year/body stle Tacoma is a great truck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed snoways on a number of Tacoma's with get success.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The TRD tacome with the locking rear is one of the best damn snow plow trucks ever build. People always give me a look when I say that. But its true. I would put a fisher 6.8' LD plow on it and go to town. I have a complete 6.8 fisher MM1 for a tacoma. Just waiting to find the truck to put it on.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;585008 said:


> The TRD tacome with the locking rear is one of the best damn snow plow trucks ever build. .


I think the "Taco" is the best "truck" in it's class, looks good too. The pre-runner 4X2package is real popular with the "disco" truck set around here.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, so far...

I haven't checked out the interior or test driven it, yet... Anything to look for? or pay close attention to?

With only 44,000 miles, it should be in tip top shape...


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Check the inside of the frame rails under the cab where they are boxed especially the drivers side by the gas tank. Check the leaf springs, if they were ever really overloaded they may have a cracked leaf. Timing belt will need to be done at 60k, it easy though. 

No much else. Bodies seem to be holding up well.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Flipper;585231 said:


> Check the inside of the frame rails under the cab where they are boxed especially the drivers side by the gas tank. Check the leaf springs, if they were ever really overloaded they may have a cracked leaf. Timing belt will need to be done at 60k, it easy though.
> 
> No much else. Bodies seem to be holding up well.


Thanks, I'll check those items...

NOW, for the big bomb...

I'm thinking of trading-in my 2005 Dodge 2500, and buying the Tacoma...

Flamesuit - ON


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Um what are you going to move your skidloader with? I would keep the dodge for a backup and plow with the taco.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I agree.

While a Tacoma has plenty of power to move a skid with, I have used mine (and even my 4cyl 92) to move the skid around the yard when loaded on the trailer, I would not want to tow down the road with it. Even with a braked trailer, the Tacoma is just not heavy enough to be stable.


----------

